# Thorns



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

In this thread will be links to newspaper articles that will have you shake your head. This is the type of things that have made real Assistance Dogs and their handlers path bumpy to say the least. Many of these problems will (hopefully) be a thing of the past after next February.

Most posts here will probably need no additional comments.

Thanks to my friends at Service Dog Central for finding and sharing links.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.sfweekly.com/2009-06-17/news/service-with-a-snarl/

Service with a Snarl
By Joe Eskenazi _Wednesday, Jun 17 200_
In San Francisco, lizards, rodents, and vicious Chihuahuas have all been declared service animals.

_Not long ago, __Charles Esler__'s Chihuahua, Tita, chased a woman clear across Dolores Park. The dog "just gets fixated," he says nonchalantly. "It's only with females that she'll chase." Evidently, this has happened plenty of times._


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Disabled veteran says Big Y supermarket biased; store claims service dog defecated several times - The Middletown Press : Serving Middletown, CT

Disabled veteran says Big Y supermarket biased; store claims service dog defecated several times.
By LUTHER TURMELLE, Journal Register News Service
Published: Sunday, August 01, 2010

_Kim Mucha feels dumped on.

And so does Big Y.

Mucha was banned from Big Y Supermarkets’ North Haven location last month after her service dog pooped in the store’s aisles. Mucha claims the ban is a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act.
_
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Both sides were in the wrong on this one.

Mobility/balance dogs assist their handlers while walking. A service dog should not be roaming loose around a store at any time.

The owner should have removed her dog at once after the first accident and after cleaning up. (It is possible the dog was sick OR maybe not trained properly.)

A merchant can not ban a disabled person from shopping at their store on the actions of a service dog. They can refuse to allow the dog back into any of their stores but not the handler.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*This one not on dogs but a reason the new law is going to Dogs Only. I tossed it in here for an example of the problems under the original DOJ regulatory law under the ADA.*

*This is also an example of what can be purchased on the Internet.*

The Iguana Man at Ocean City, MD

Ocean City Today
IGUANA NOW CERTIFIED SERVICE ANIMAL

‘Iguana Man’ Wayne Short can take his pet into all public places, despite law against it 

CHRISTINE CULLEN 
Staff Writer 

_The National Service Animal Registry, an organization that certifies animals that assist people with disabilities, has registered Hillary as a bona fide service animal and certifies that she has been trained to assist Short. Just how she is trained and to do what is something you can’t ask._ 

IGUANA NOW CERTIFIED SERVICE ANIMAL | www.oceancitytoday.net | Ocean City Today


*****

WBOC16

Man Registers Pet Iguana as 'Service Animal'
Reported by Steve Dorsey
July 31, 2010 

_Wayne Short said he depends on 8-year-old Hillary the iguana to help him with his disability. However, Short will not disclose what his disability is and how the lizard helps him._

http://www.wboc.com/Global/story.asp?S=12900768#


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> _The National Service Animal Registry, an organization that certifies animals that assist people with disabilities, has registered Hillary as a bona fide service animal and certifies that she has been trained to assist Short. Just how she is trained and to do what is something you can’t ask._


I thought a PWD _could_ be asked what the service animal does for him even though he couldn't be asked about his specific disability?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I thought a PWD _could_ be asked what the service animal does for him even though he couldn't be asked about his specific disability?


That is correct but seems like an item not important to the seller or the purchaser of the "official" certification. Also, something that the reporter didn't check out as that piece of info would take possibly five minutes to confirm via the Internet. Better to whip out an article based on info of someone who is defending themself against a city violation. 

It also seems strange that this person's disability is only serious enough to need a service animal when it is time for that animal to sit on the boardwalk and soak up the sun. 

:sunburn:
Does anyone happen to know about the weather conditions in that town? I wonder why most of us didn't learn about it in school ? Can you imagine living in a town where the sun only shines on the boardwalk at the beach and no where else? Those poor townsfolk!!!!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

This kind of stuff really makes me mad. I hope what ever changes they do to the laws really FIX the issues and don't make things worse for those who need help.


----------

